# Fastest way to gain weight (not necessarily all muscle, a little fat is ok too)



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

People have begun to point out how underweight I am and it is beginning to bother me. One person suggested a Chipotle diet, haha. Can't eat out much though due to finances. 

Is there a healthy, affordable way (type of diet, what breakdown of carbohydrates/fats/proteins? what type of exercises to do, which ones to avoid) to gain weight fast (about 3-4lbs a week, fat is ok too)?
I am vegan by the way.

Right now I am about 133lbs at 5'11 which gives a BMI of 18.5(borederline underweight), down 10lbs from my usual weight of around 140 due to stress. My goal is 147-150lbs. 

Getting a thyroid test seems like a good idea. Any other suggestions?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

thats about where i am. about 6 ft and i bounce around from 140-145. Id like to get up to about 160, but since i don't buy my own food it kind of makes it tough. You basically have to increase your daily calorie intake and eat a lot of protein. avocado and nuts are both rly high in protein. good luck!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

You are probably going to get stretchmarks if you gain weight that quickly


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.gain-weight-muscle-fast.com/


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> People have begun to point out how underweight I am and it is beginning to bother me. One person suggested a Chipotle diet, haha. Can't eat out much though due to finances.
> 
> Is there a healthy, affordable way (type of diet, what breakdown of carbohydrates/fats/proteins? what type of exercises to do, which ones to avoid) to gain weight fast (about 3-4lbs a week, fat is ok too)?
> I am vegan by the way.
> ...


eat junk food and don't exercise
that's the best advise that anyone could give you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Drink milk. A lot of it. At least a gallon a day.
Do compound lifts.
Eat everything that isn't nailed down.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Try eating a lot of avocados and peanut butter.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I drink Ensure Plus before I go to sleep, it does help me gain weight, I'm also underweight. Most people gain weight when they are stressed or depressed I lose it sooo fast and its soo hard to get it back when I can't force stuff myself with food with barely any appetite.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Almonds, and other nuts are great. Lots of fat but it's good fat. Milk for sure, steak, lean ground beef, eggs. You can also drink calories but try and make it healthy like orange juice, vitamin water, protein shakes, etc.
Lift weights and if you can't, try a simple push-up program at least. 
It's much better to gain weight by gaining muscle and not fat because if you ever want to lose weight again, you'll be in prime shape to do so.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm also underweight (5'5'' at 105 lbs.) although I'm still losing weight from having a child about a year ago. People have always made comments and many accuse me of having an eating disorder. It's just like anything else, something for people to notice that can make you self conscious and feel like something is wrong with you. But there isn't. 

It's best to learn to be happy with who you are than trying to please everyone else. You can spend your whole life doing that! 

Probably not what you want to hear, but (I think) it would be smarter to focus on being healthy. Don't go by the charts. If you eat right and exercise regularly, then it doesn't matter if you are underweight.


----------

